# Training a 2 year old Siberian Husky



## masterpaz (Jun 25, 2011)

Greetings. About a month or so ago, my parents got a 2 year old female Siberian Husky from someone who was giving her away on Craigslist. The dog is sweet as she can be. She also has never had any obedience training. I've tried to train her to sit, but she's so hyper and has such a short attention span, that it's seeming to be a futile effort. I think it's because she's 2 years old, and never had any sort of training.

I need any sort of advice/help that can be given, because I'd really like to be able to go places with her. As it is, with her being so hyper and having no obedience, that's impossible right now. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Take her on a long walk before attempting another training session.

Try stinkier high value treats such as hot dogs. Something she can't help but pay attention to.

Have your sessions in the most boring place possible. My dog is bored to tears by the bathroom so she's all eyes on me.

Consider group classes so you can get help from a pro and she will get experience working in a distracting settings.


----------



## masterpaz (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll try taking her on a long walk and using the cut up hot dogs tomorrow. I can't really do a group class, being as I live out in the sticks of Mississippi.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent advice from Tofu-pup. 
You can also try "capturing" sit.
Wait until you see the dog sit on his own, then praise and treat.

For hyper dogs, it's good to reward calm as well. If you see them laying around doing nothing, reward that (in a calm way)

If you have a typical Husky, you are going to have to try burning off a lot of energy. At least 2 one hour walks per day. More is better.

Remember that obedience training should be hands off. No need to push on the butt to teach sit nor tug on a leash to teach down.

Videos:
Capturing calmness: http://www.youtube.com/kikopup#p/search/10/wesm2OpE_2c
Sit: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/03/teach-your-dog-to-sit/
Down: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/teach-your-dog-down/

Also consider teaching touch if you are frustrated with sit. It's probalby easier: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/teach-your-dog-touch/ 

Since you can't get to a pro, you can read the pros
Here is a good book for beginning obedience: Family Friendly Dog Training http://amzn.to/idncsU

And kikopup has a great website for the more difficult stuff http://www.youtube.com/kikopup


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

masterpaz said:


> I'll try taking her on a long walk and using the cut up hot dogs tomorrow. I can't really do a group class, being as I live out in the sticks of Mississippi.


Eventually, you can try biking with her or even joring. IME, vigorous exercise, time to be a real hsuky, goes much farther with huskies than obedience training. Of course use extreme caution. There's a few members here that can tell you all about the mushing type things.


----------

